# Trying To Bulk Up Are These The Correct Foods To Do It



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

Trying To Bulk Up Are These The Correct Foods To Do It, Does Anything Need To Be Added Or Any Products Changed For Different Types Of The Product?

Sainsbury's Chicken Skinless Fillets, Special Purchase 500g

Freezable

£4.00/unit

£8.00/kg

Scotts Porridge Oats, Original 1kg

£1.64/unit

£0.16/100g

Sainsbury's Barn Eggs, Basics x18

£1.60/unit

£0.09/ea

Sainsbury's Easy Cook Rice 1kg

£1.35/unit

£1.35/kg

Sainsbury's Olive Oil, Extra Virgin 1ltr

Suitable for vegan & vegetarian

£3.98/unit

£0.40/100ml

Sainsbury's 2% Fat Natural Yogurt 500g

£0.82/unit

£0.16/100g

Product information for Sainsbury's Bananas, Basics x8

Sainsbury's Bananas, Basics x8

FairtradeSainsbury's basicsTypical product life four days, including day of delivery.

£1.19/unit

£0.15/ea

Sainsbury's Tuna Stk Spring Water 3x80g(3x56g*)

£1.35/unit

£0.80/100g

Sainsbury's Cottage Cheese Natural, Be Good To Yourself 650g

£1.00/unit

£1.53/kg

Sainsbury's Crunchy Peanut Butter 454g

Suitable for VegetariansSuitable for vegan & vegetarian

£1.55/unit

£0.34/100g

Sainsbury's Fresh Milk, Semi Skimmed 2.27L (4pint)

Buy 2 for £3.00

£1.53/unit

£0.67/ltr

Sainsbury's Unsmoked Back Bacon Twin Pack 600g

£4.00/unit

£6.67/kg

Heinz Baked Beans 4x415g

£2.16/unit

£1.30/kg

Sainsbury's Baby New Potatoes 1kg

£1.00/unit

£1.00/kg

Sainsbury's Cod in Parsley Sauce 600g

Frozen

£3.99/unit

£6.65/kg


----------



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

Theres The Quantity And Price Of The Shopping List For A Month Will That Be Enough?


----------



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

Go to asda its probably half the price to sainsburys. Also farmfood are a great source for milk, 8 litres for £3. thats a no brainer for bulking!!!


----------



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

Cheers Ill Do That


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

tesco value peanuts 200grams for 29p , 102 grams fat per bag, 1200 cals and 50 grams protein !


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you going to freeze all that cod and chicken or something?


----------



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

Id Buy Them After Each Other So When Ive Ate The First Lot Buy The Second Lot Etc Etc


----------



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

stick to the basic for bulking, it can get boring after a while but if you want to get bigger then your dedicating will get you through. Bulk buy chicken from asda 1.5kg £10, prob not the best stuff but its chicken, tuna and wraps, 30 eggs for £2.50 eat eat eat!!!!


----------



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Man


----------



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

no probs, was in the same position a couple of years ago got myself bulking and gained good through stronglifts aswell, check them out. www.stronglifts.com.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Decent food always is the key mate......and consistency !!!!


----------



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks For That Il Queck That Site Out Cheers (Y)


----------



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

My Diet Is Getting Better And Better And Motivation Is Getting Stronger Always A Good Start


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Good foods I say, protein filled a lot of it, defo check out Stronglifts as suggested, helped me so much with strength and some good size that was lean because my diet was good.

Keep it up.


----------

